# SS Wanstead - sunk 1943



## treeve (Nov 15, 2005)

A local resident of the Penzance area has found a photograph of the SS Wanstead, coaling at Newly South Pier; this is a steam ship and not the MV Wanstead; Sea Breezes quotes that she was attacked by a submarine in 1943 and later sunk by another; yet HMS Poppy is reported to have sunk her after the first attack, by gunfire and explosive devices, having already saved her crew, and then took the crew to Halifax. Please can anyone advise and inform as to her build date and any other details of her? 
Not sure if this URL will work ...
http://picturepenzance.co.uk/mkport.../albums/userpics/11219/normal_SS_Wanstead.jpg
Best Wishes, Raymond


----------



## eriskay (Mar 26, 2006)

Raymond :

The 5,486 ton steam freighter S.S. Wanstead was owned by Watts, Watts & Coy of London. She was built in 1928 by the Caledon Shipbuilding & Engineering Coy of Dundee and was on a voyage from Tyne / Oban for New York, in ballast, and a straggler from Convoy ONS3, when she was torpedoed and badly damaged by the German Type VIIC submarine, U-415, under the command of Oberleutnant zur See Herbert Werner.

In this attack, two men were killed. The Master, Captain William B. Johnston, along with forty crewmembers and seven gunners, abandoned ship in the lifeboats. This action took place North-East of Newfoundland, in position 55' 46" North, 45' 14 West at 08:14 hours on the morning of 21st April 1943.

The British naval vessels HMS Poppy (Corvette) and HMS Northern Gift (AWS Trawler) picked up the 48 survivors. HMS Poppy attempted to sink the still floating merchantman, unsuccessfully, and the coup de grace was delivered later that day, 13:45 hours, by the German Type VIIC submarine U-413, under the command of Kapitanleutnant zur See Gustav Poel.

Meantime, the survivors were landed at St. Johns by the British naval vessels.


Hope the foregoing adds a bit to your existing information.

-Angus-


----------



## Dave Edge (May 18, 2005)

The photo, however, is of an earlier and smaller ship which doesn't appear to have been one of Watts Watts. The 1928 vessel was quite different in appearance.


----------



## treeve (Nov 15, 2005)

Thanks Dave, it is just that a note had been scribbled on the back of the picture by a later family member, as to the sinking)
Do you think the picture is of the Wanstead which became Teesburn (built 1912) which was Coombes Marshall & Co vessel? 
We are trying to date the picture as far as the pier machinery is concerned.
Best Wishes, Raymond


----------



## Dave Edge (May 18, 2005)

Raymond,
Checked old registers and the Wanstead appears to be the one you refer to, built by Dundee S. B. Co. Ltd. in 1912 for M. A. Ray, London, 767 tons, 190.4 x 30 x 11 feet and described as 3 masted - did she become Teesburn?
Regards,
Dave.


----------



## treeve (Nov 15, 2005)

Thank you - page 154 of Waine & Fenton Steam Coasters quotes the Wanstead as being renamed Teesburn. ATB Raymond.


----------

